# Online language courses through PRTS ?



## matt01 (Dec 7, 2014)

I am wondering if anyone on the board has completed any of the language courses online through PRTS, and be willing to share their experience(s). The courses look interesting. If I am reading the small print correctly, they give 52 weeks to complete each language course. I did question why the online courses have a credit value (4) that is higher than listed for the degrees (3).

https://puritanseminary.org/distance-education/online-greek-i/

https://prts.edu/distance-education/online-hebrew-i/


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Dec 8, 2014)

I would also be interested in the experiences of those who have studied the Biblical languages through distant learning. I am considering these courses through PRTS as a sort of refresher, since my Greek and Hebrew has become almost nonexistent due to neglect. A $1000 per course (if I read the policy correctly) is a sizable investment.


----------



## Hamalas (Dec 9, 2014)

I haven't done it, but I'm hoping to attend PRTS in the next few years and when I visited Dr. Beeke and several of the other staff were really pushing the long-distance Greek as a good way to go. I do know that they give you a month or so to try it out and you can cancel at any point there with no academic or financial penalty. If you contact Chris Englesma he can give you all the details. You can also check out some of the sample lessons and materials here: https://sites.google.com/site/prtsonline/


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 9, 2014)

In the past I looked at PRTS for Hebrew (long story) and I may still take it there. When I spoke to Mr. Englesma, he explained that the entire Hebrew & Greek intro courses are online, quizzes and all. You just need the textbook & workbook. When I asked what the difference was in the course for academic credit, he said, "You pay the tuition, but it's the same content." Disclaimer: this was a while back and things may have changed.


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Dec 9, 2014)

Rev. Marsh is correct. I contacted Mr. Englesma today, and he said the cost was for those who need the academic credit. I was impressed and humbled that they are offering this service. He encouraged me to tell others about the course. For those who are unable to attend a brick and mortar institution, this may be the next best thing. I registered today and am very thankful this course is available for free.

I also want to thank Matt for posting this to the Puritanboard.


----------



## mhseal (Dec 9, 2014)

I've taken a Hebrew and a Greek course online at PRTS. I did Greek II and Hebrew I. I think the courses are pretty good. They get you working through the language early on, rather than just memorizing a bunch of forms. Overall Chris is on top of the grading, but at the end of my Hebrew course he missed a bunch of assignments so I had to hound him until all the grading was finished. Overall, I would recommend the courses.


----------



## whirlingmerc (Dec 10, 2014)

So... isn't it 1000.00 for credit but much less for audit

All ThM, MDiv, and MAR courses: $250 per credit hour
Audited MDiv and MAR courses: $60 per credit hour
Audited ThM courses: $100 per course

so if you audit it, it's either 100.00 or 240.00 if I read this right


----------

